# Charter VIP Christmas Photo Competition



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mrs Chaos said:


> * Fertility Friends is launching a
> Christmas photo competition
> for Charter  VIPs! *
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------

